# Nappy rash with white spots..



## KatieTizzle

I noticed my LO had these White spots on her bum (mostly in the butt crack) at the beginning of the weekend, the area was very slightly red too so used nappy cream over the weekend to see if it cleared up. My OH does the night time changes (I'm lucky I know! Lol) & I changed her this morning and the redness is alot more red & the White spots have spread. I'm going to make a doc appt tomorrow or weds but I was curious in the meantime if anyone knows what this is? & if there is anything I can do to help till we go to the docs.


----------



## lau86

Sounds like thrush x


----------



## KatieTizzle

This crossed my mind but never experienced it before. Is it linked to the oral thrush?


----------



## hollie87

Hi my lo has just had this, not linked to oral thrush, we got some cream prescribed by the doc and its cleared up in a couple of days xx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

sounds like the others answered, sounds like diaper rash with yeast (aka thrush) 
:hugs: 
You'll want to get Rx cream from the doctor


----------



## holidaysan

My LO has this and it was thrush. You can get some Canesten cream from your GP. Canesten also sell an over the counter nappy rash cream but id see the GP 1st anyway just to make sure it is thrush.

xx


----------



## KatieTizzle

Cheers ladies. I'll get her an appointment booked.


----------



## KatieTizzle

Oh, should I continue using nappy cream?


----------



## holidaysan

Its up to you hun but it did nothing at all for my LO. Bepanthen and Metanium didnt make a difference x


----------



## KatieTizzle

Ah okay thankyou. Well it hasn't helped over the weekend so I'll leave it I reckon.


----------



## holidaysan

Once you get the right cream it clears up pretty quick. My poor LO was soo red and sore.


----------



## KatieTizzle

That's comforting to hear that it goes quickly. My LO has been fussy last couple of days but she's having a growth spurt so I don't know if it's that or the rash or both combined causing it. I really wish someone would invent some sort of super duper baby communicating device! :lol:


----------

